# audio suggestions



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey whats up guys. I will be openening up my own audio shop in the next few months. So my question to you guys is what companies do you think i should use? I have a list but i just want some suggestions.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

These are new companys but I just bought an amp from elemental designs, and it was nice. I have also used an amp from Avionixx, aslo nice. They seem like good companys.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I just replaced all of the stock speakers in my car with Memphis Audio. They sound really good with an aftermarket head unit, so there was no need for me to amp them.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if you wanna sell name brands the ones that will sell the most in my opinion are

Alpine,pioneer(premier),kenwood(xelon), panasonic ,sony,JL, rockford,clarion,eclipse,memphis,mb quart, polk,infinity,Mtx,diamond audio,phoenix gold, xtant, audiobaun

and so on.... i dont know any off brand names cause i dont look in off brand places


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if you wanna sell name brands the ones that will sell the most in my opinion are

Alpine,pioneer(premier),kenwood(xelon), panasonic ,sony,JL, rockford,clarion,eclipse,memphis,mb quart, polk,infinity,Mtx,diamond audio,phoenix gold, xtant, audiobaun

and so on.... i dont know any off brand names cause i dont look in off brand places


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

If your looking for good stuff
Directed, Viper, Precision Power, Orion, JBL, Crossfire, Kicker, JL Audio, Alumnapro, Eclipse, Phoenix Gold, Audiocontrol, MMats

I would stay away from Rocford, Sony, MTX because you can buy stuff like that at Best Buy or Circut City. If you try and compete with them in car audio for the same products you probably wont win. You can make your store more of a specialty type with some of the moderate to higher end car audio gear.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

But if your thinking about most profits, its only a small percent of people who are willing to pay for the sounds that those make, the majority of people would just want an upgrade, but not a show stopper... so you'ld make more money IMHO with some Rockford, Sony and MTX.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Some good JT audio subs,some POLK MOMO speakers,phoenix gold wiring,Audiobahn amps and woofergrills/speakers/subs alot from AB and alot of head units from Pioneer and alpine and some a hellavu lot more but thats all i could think of oh yeah and some 18 inch kicker subs,your store will probaly do well


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

This is what im thinking right now. For head units Alpine, Clarion,Nakamichi and Rockford. For subs, Rockford, Swiss Audio, Nakamichi, Boston, xtant, arc audio, clif designs, ample audio, mtx and audiobahn. For amps Audiobahn alphasonik, boston, rockford and arc audio. These are jsut companies im thinking of and nothing is set in stone. Let me know what you think.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Yeah, I would definately say rockford, along with kicker. Pioneer is always a good choice.And of course jl Audio , but i am out of top brands.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Rockford Fosgate, Kicker, Pioneer, Audio Bahn, JL Audio, DHD, Boston Acoustic, Blaupunkt, Alpine, Kenwood, Lanzar, Diamond, Clarion, Crystal, Cerwin Vega, Viper, JBL, PPi, Orion, Optima, Hifonics. 
Those are all really good. But theres plenty more thats also up there.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

ok i have a question. I noticed you guys said kicker. Is kicker good. I mean i know its a good seller in some places but the experience i had with them wasnt very good. How would you compare there amps and subs to lets say audiobahn. thanx for your help


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I would say Kicker is really good, and also, the hype gets around, i mean when one person buys a solo-baric, their friend might want one, then there friends and so on.. I think kicker is a great top o the line brand name, with a reputable company.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Out of your list I would scratch Audiobahn. They are a good price but somwhat overrated. If your looking at good quality amps I would consider MTX. A great price and very good power. Even the JBL's are very good amps and totally underrated. Go to www.sounddomain.com or www.termpro.com and ask about the JBL amps. Just about everyone runs a 1200.1. 
And yes Kickers are awesome subs. I read someone had a single 2002 8" L7 hit around 150 dbs.


----------

